# 3x3 - help, need blindfold method



## Zane_C (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I'm extremely interested in Blindfold solving and am wondering which method i should get started with.
I want a method which can be learnt in a couple of months, and once mastered is quite easy.
I've heard Stefan Pochmann's method is good and would like to hear about more suggestions.
I would like anyone who can help, to share their past experences.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 13, 2009)

I would learn Old Pochmann (the one you are talking about) or 3OP. Both are very good for beginners. I Learned Old Pochmann in about 2 or 3 days and did pretty well. Try both.
Old Pochmann: http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold
3OP: http://www.cubefreak.net/BLD/3OP_guide.html


----------



## martijn_cube (Oct 13, 2009)

I started to learn old pochmann. once i understood that i directly went to M2 for edges and pochmann for corners. M2 is almost the same as old pochmann. so once you understand the concept of blind solving it's pretty easy to go further. Even TuRBo is pretty easy to understand once you understand Pochmann. Anyway that was my experience.
I never used 3OP so cant say much about that. 
The difference between pochmann(M2, TuRBo) and 3OP is that with pochmann you solve orientation and permutation in one step. and with 3OP they are two separate steps. My id was that i liked the first one more .


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 14, 2009)

3 cycle owange


----------



## Rubenx96 (Oct 15, 2009)

blindfolding is so kool


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks, I will learn porchmann


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 15, 2009)

NO I SAID 3 CYCLOID NAO


----------



## Weston (Oct 15, 2009)

I would listen to Alex if i were you. lol

I so M2 edges and 3 cycle corners.
M2 is my favorite edge method by far.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 15, 2009)

ARGH
This BLD is so hard!
I am not patient enough to read and do all this, 
looks like I'm not fit for blind =.=


----------



## peedu (Oct 15, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> ARGH
> This BLD is so hard!
> I am not patient enough to read and do all this,
> looks like I'm not fit for blind =.=



Take it slow.
Choose which way you keep the cube. Standard color scheme and standard orientation would be: top-white, front-red, right-blue, left-green, back-orange, yellow-down.
Choose a way to remember the stickers. Write/draw it on a paper. Choose only edges or only corners for start.
Write down your memory sequence.
Write down the scramble. Try. Take the same scramble. Try with looking.

Short and easy: from solved state do a T-perm.
Try to figure it out by BLD rules. (I'm using Pochmann)
Of course you can see, that after another T-perm it will be solved, but according to BLD rules after 1 T-perm you will have a parity issue, so you perform the parity thing and you need to swap 2 corners.

Try with T-perm from another angle, proceed with G-perm for example.

BLD is just a matter of deciding to learn it.

For me it took only a decision to try full solve after several simple practice solves.

Peedu


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm curious,
What do I do if all pieces are solved, but the buffer and UF piece are in the wrong orientation?

Quick question, what is a parity?


----------



## peedu (Oct 16, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> I'm curious,
> What do I do if all pieces are solved, but the buffer and UF piece are in the wrong orientation?



I notice the edges which are in correct position and maybe twisted during memorizing.
If it is in a correct position and oriented correctly, then I know that memory might be shorter and I don't start to search for another piece to solve.
If it is twisted, then I remember where it is and solve it together with buffer piece.
But, you could also break into a new cycle and still solve it.

In case of UF and buffer (UR) being twisted...

Shoot to UF with a Jb-perm (R U R' F') (R U R' U' R') F (R2 U' R' U') 
Now you need to shoot to FU...
setup: Lw'
Ja-perm (pick the one you like)
setdown: Lw

Done.



Zane_C said:


> Quick question, what is a parity?



Each time you swap buffer with target you also swap 2 other pieces. Next time you swap the other pieces back again. If you do it odd number of times the other pieces will remain in swapped position.

Example: if you solve edges first and you use 3 algorithms to do that: T, Ja and Jb. Each time you use any of those algorithms you swap 2 corners: URB and URF.
So, if you need to do a total of 11 algorithms, the corners will be swapped.

But, if you had to do 11 algorithms (odd number) to solve edges, you will have an odd number of Y-perms for corner solving also. That lead to swapped edges UB and UL.

Before starting corner solving you swap URB and URF corners back and swap instead the UB and UL edges. By solving the corners with odd number of Y-perms UB and UL edges will be swapped back to their original positions. That's how you correct the parity - PLL called Ra.

I hope it was understandable.

Peedu


----------



## piemaster (Oct 16, 2009)

Poll thingy-

In BLD....

Edges first

Corners first

I'm curious who does what first.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 16, 2009)

peedu said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious,
> ...



Isn't it R(b)?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 16, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Poll thingy-
> 
> In BLD....
> 
> ...



That's called thread hijacking, not cool man. D:


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks peedu, I understand. I just need to practice my 2 cycle more and i should get the hang of it.


----------

